
Britain could become 'data haven' after Brexit - dmmalam
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2016/07/16/britain-could-become-data-haven-after-brexit-technology-group-sa/
======
mtgx
Really? With the Investigatory Powers bill passing?

------
celticninja
this from the same paper that trumpets the government banning end to end
encryption. the EU gave us more data protection than the UK government ever
did.

